# western seat size question....



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

you would be a 15"

enless you like tons of room, then 16" but western you subtract 2 inches from english sizing


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I ride in a 17inch english and then I have a 16 inch western... I find the 15 inch is on the tighter side where 16 inch is roomy. But I would try both sizes and see what works for you


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Angel_Leaguer said:


> I ride in a 17inch english and then I have a 16 inch western... I find the 15 inch is on the tighter side where 16 inch is roomy. But I would try both sizes and see what works for you


yeah, most tack stores will let you try out the saddles..... I would deffinitely do that because it'll all come up to your personal preferences


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

ok thx guys!


----------

